# Popular pen blank suppliers



## Rustburger (Dec 23, 2020)

Could you guys suggest several of the most popular pen blanks and parts suppliers. I know there is an extensive list available but if someone could sum up maybe their personal favorites. 

Thanks


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 23, 2020)

Woodbarter for blanks has become my favorite.

for kits, I have not explored much but Penn State Industries, Exotic Blanks, and even Woodcraft got me started. Berea Hardwoods.....oh, wait, been buying from WoodTurnerscatalog.com recently also.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2020)

There have been a lot of pen blanks offered on WB in the past month, including quite a few exotic ones. Would be worth your while to look at this site for pen blanks for sale. Chuck

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rustburger (Dec 23, 2020)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. I meant suppliers for pen kits.


----------



## trc65 (Dec 23, 2020)

Most of mine have come from PSI, Craft Supplies, or Berea.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2020)

I like bear tooth woods for kits


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2020)

__





Suppliers for pens and other small turning kits


I spoke to Harry @longbeard last night and he hooked me up with some suppliers that I was previously unaware of. I had suppliers on my list that he didn't have. I thought it would be a good idea to put together a master list of everything. If you know of a supplier that is not on the list that...



woodbarter.com


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2020)

www.turnerswarehouse.com

www.ExoticBlanks.com

These are 2 of my favorite places to shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2020)

Turnerswarehouse.com, beartoothwoods.com, and woodturningz.com

Woodturningz.com should be having their New Years sale start up next week. You might want to wait and check that out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------

